# water going



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok i have a ten gallon with a filter and a heater a plant a decor and 1 betta. Also a thermometer. THer seems to be lease water day after day? im thinking its my filter buy it couldnt soak up a lot of water


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

it's called evaporation...if your house is really dry...evaporation rates could be high


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup,evaporation, just a part of life.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

just top it off every other day or so, but dont substitute topping off the water for water changes.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a top on the tank? If not get one-- it will prevent so much evaporation but not all. Also it will keep the fish in the tank.
Bettas like to jump out every once in a while.


----------

